# Sacrmento,CA



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

Anybody have any pics of today???It was crackin!!!!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

looks like i missed out :banghead: hope its the same next weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

just realized this weekend is the monterey show :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

DAMN I GOTTA GET GOING....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

MAN THAT IS HOW IT SHOULD BE. I REMEMBER WHEN THAT SPOT WAS LIKE THAT EVERYWEEKEND, AND THEN DUMBASSES CAME IN AND FUCKED IT UP WITH ALL THAT GANGBANGING BULLSHIT. MAN WE USED TO DRIVE FROM STOCKTON, MY COUSIN WOULD DRIVE FROM OAKLAND TO GO TO OAKLAND FOR THAT SHIT


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Compadres Bomb Club from Sacramento had a good time there. Really nice. I had good intentions of taking pics but the batteries were dead! Next week I'll have something! It was nice meeting Lissett and her hubby. Good People


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

yea that was nice to see again


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 11 2007, 10:19 PM~7459272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah!!! Thanks Boulevard Image CC


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Mar 12 2007, 04:57 PM~7463855
> *Hell yeah!!! Thanks Boulevard Image CC
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

Miller park usually only gets like that on Cinco De Mayo :thumbsup: maybe it can happen more often.... :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Mar 13 2007, 03:06 PM~7470875
> *Miller park usually only gets like that on Cinco De Mayo  :thumbsup:  maybe it can happen more often.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IM WITH THAT!!


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

It's going down William Land park next sunday no hyphy or burnouts fucking it up :twak:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

wish i could be out there --but i got my ticket and i cant be there


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 13 2007, 05:02 PM~7471599
> *wish i could be out there --but i got my ticket and i cant be there
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I SHOULD HAVE GOT SWITCH HAPPY


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 13 2007, 07:23 PM~7472837
> *I SHOULD HAVE GOT SWITCH HAPPY
> *


YOU SHOULD HAVE !!! GET IN THE CAR ,GET IN THE CAR NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

maybe this weekend i will be back out there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya it only takes 1 or a few people to fuck up a good time for the rest of us who come to check out peolples rides and WOMEN oh the WOMEN lol. keep the bullshit at home and just kick back and conversate with kool ass people and make new homies.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thats what I'm talking about


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 07:35 AM~7475571
> *Thats what I'm talking about
> *


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'll be in the sac area this weekend , just let me know where everyone is going to be


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i say us adults who are out with family, and kids and friends should be running them bullshit fuckers off. and take their gangbanger to another corner so they can act stupid and get shot instead of gettin someones kids shot and shit. poeple need to just grow up. u wanna rep ur corner. dude u can keep ur corner 9 times out of 10 the corner looks like shit anyways. trash all over the place. yards over grown with weeds, grass is dead. no one wants it but you, have had it. just leave that shit at home


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 14 2007, 12:25 PM~7477042
> *i'll be in the sac area this weekend , just let me know where everyone is going to be
> *


On Sundays at Miller Park. The far west side of boadway. :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

And william land park come thru Dan will have a big ass potluck an horseshoe tournament :nicoderm:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

whos bringing carne asad for the bbq lol


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

shit we got hookups on Ribeyes :biggrin:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 03:21 PM~7478667
> *shit we got hookups on Ribeyes :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man a good ass bbq sounds fuckin sick with a bunch of homies u know and dont know.


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2007, 04:32 PM~7479113
> *man a good ass bbq sounds fuckin sick with a bunch of homies u know and dont know.
> *


THATS HOW SAC DOES IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Last time i rolled out there i still had my white GMC jimmy and i was rolling with Estilow C.C., I'll be out there this sunday so save me some food !


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'm going to my cousin eddies house friday hope he can bring the candy 64 out to miller one sunday. this is the car sac help donate money to to have his car fix up. :thumbsup: he's from modesto.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Bring them out Manuel that will be great uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7481567
> *Bring them out Manuel that will be great uffin:
> *


i'll try bro i know this sunday he's taking his car to the car show in montery. but maybe next sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Sounds like people had a fun time.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Mar 14 2007, 10:49 PM~7481852
> *Sounds like people had a fun time.   :thumbsup:
> *



hey bro whens a cruise up in yuba.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

what time is everyone gonna be out on sunday? I have to be in old Sac during the day till about 5 or 6


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Will be at William land park at 1:00 BBQ it up come on thru :nicoderm:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Koo sounds good, i'll be out there a little later but i'm still gonna roll thru !


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 14 2007, 11:36 PM~7481817
> *i'll try bro i know this sunday he's taking his car to the car show in montery. but maybe next sunday.  :biggrin:
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 14 2007, 04:10 PM~7478603
> *And william land park come thru Dan will have a big ass potluck an horseshoe tournament :nicoderm:
> *


Count me in!We will bring plenty of food and some compitition for the tounament. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 16 2007, 07:49 AM~7490077
> *Count me in!We will bring plenty of food and some compitition for the tounament.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7459272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Danm thats oldschool! I remember we used to kick it like that friday nite saturday and sunday back in the 88. Hope it comes back and stays like that.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

JUST WANTED TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW ABOUT ARE SHOW HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Its on again today William land park at 1:00 come thru its going to be off the hook uffin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

OK...... who here got a ticket on Broadway tonight?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

I almost did, but who here got busted at the McDonalds on Florin?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

From William Land today


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 18 2007, 08:40 PM~7504109
> *From William Land today
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

it was a good "cruise", but i left early cause nobody would let me get "hyphy"...........


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

any more pics from william land


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

That b-que / kickback was banging. The cruise afterwards was coo too. were on track for a tight ass year. Lets keep it goin. whats up with next weekend?


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

i'm down for next weekend


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

me too :biggrin: heres a couple


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice get together thanks for the invite Boulevard Image










Here are a few photos from the day...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 19 2007, 02:47 PM~7508187
> * Nice pics
> *


the park was off the hook


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

ttt the weeknds here/sunday :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@Mar 22 2007, 07:38 PM~7533694
> *the park was off the hook
> *



good to see u hector. :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

Sunday should be fun !


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

It should be off the hook again,hopefully no drama uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 24 2007, 02:11 AM~7541592
> *It should be off the hook again,hopefully no drama uffin:
> *


whats up rich you guys are lookin nice out there :thumbsup: hopefully i will get my rag back this week so i can roll out to sac next weekend.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 24 2007, 02:11 AM~7541592
> *It should be off the hook again,hopefully no drama uffin:
> *


so does this mean i can't get hyphy? :uh: 





Yea i hope those fools don't show up again, all was cool till that happen. I'll make it to the park this time so save some food. :biggrin:


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 23 2007, 10:44 PM~7541049
> *good to see u hector. :thumbsup:
> *


Its good to see you too! Well its starting to warm up now and time to cruz. I`ll see you out there soon :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Mar 24 2007, 08:51 AM~7542448
> *whats up rich you guys are lookin nice out there  :thumbsup: hopefully i will get my rag back this week so i can roll out to sac next weekend.
> *


Wassup Billjack how have you been, yah come on thru will show you a good time


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Mar 24 2007, 09:18 AM~7542552
> *so does this mean i can't get hyphy?  :uh:
> Yea i hope those fools don't show up again, all was cool till that happen. I'll make it to the park this time so save some food.  :biggrin:
> *


Yah thats the new rule no more getting hyphy around us :twak: But yah come on thru you no its all good :biggrin:


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

What time do people get to the park?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

around 3:30 or 4:00 or maybe alittle earlier


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm: ttt


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i will show up tomorrow at the park dont think i will bring 1 of my low lows but maybe i will strike thru in the "mighty rolla" (toyota corolla) that is


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YALL KEEP THAT SHIT GOING, I WILL BE COMING OUT IN JULY. SO IT SHOULD BE IN FULL SWING BY THEN


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:angry: man today was all bad on broadway and miller park. Cops were not playing at all. hope it ain't like this next weekend.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

some pics i shot, aint the best :biggrin:


































































































fox 40 was out there doin a story, on how the police are goning to crack down. :uh: cant let that happen. even know i came home because of them hno: :roflmao:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

hopefully it was just because end of the month and had to make quota, and not because of anything else.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:0 nice pics :0


----------



## MISTER NASTY (Mar 2, 2007)

:angry: yea i got a ticket but thats cool they just want those fools to stop all the bull


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:angry: I just saw the fox 40 report. They were showing cars doing dounuts at the end of miller park. :angry:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER NASTY_@Mar 25 2007, 09:23 PM~7550580
> *:angry: yea i got a ticket but thats cool they just want those fools to stop all the bull
> *


I heard it was because of a cracked window am I right?


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Always the hyphy punks making us look bad doing doughnuts with there peice of shit cars,did you notice they didn't show any of us with our kids in the car or just are lady they just want to make us look like were no good :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 25 2007, 09:29 PM~7551033
> *Always the hyphy punks making us look bad doing doughnuts with there peice of shit cars,did you notice they didn't show any of us with our kids in the car  or just are lady they just want to make us look like were no good :angry:
> *



well said thats how they betray us as no good lowriders. but you see the ones that got a ticket doing donuts weren't even lowriders. they need to show positive pics of low lows with their family as you said. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

maybe somebody should contact channel 40 and let them know what is going on


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 25 2007, 10:46 PM~7551371
> *maybe somebody should contact channel 40 and let them know what is going on
> *



agree :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 26 2007, 06:14 AM~7551756
> *agree :thumbsup:
> *


X100

They did get a pretty good shot of my denali........ :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

What's even worse is that some of the lowriders are instigating the situation........yelling for them fools to do burn outs and doughnuts........ :angry: .........all that foolishness needs to stop......


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

a agree also, i was talking with the repoter and the cameraman. i asked them the same thang ,get some video of people with there fam having a good time. i knew they were going to turn it into a bad story :uh: video tapeing all the dumbass"s 














i know i cant spell or write :biggrin: but you can get the point :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yup I know exactly who your talking about I'm going to have a talk with there club


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

The park was coo, kickin back and chillin, but once I hit Broadway I saw the cops lined up and waiiting so I just dipped out.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

I think next time we need to park all our low lows in fox 40 parking lot and have a talk with them. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 26 2007, 08:03 AM~7552806
> *I think next time we need to park all our low lows in fox 40 parking lot and have a talk with them. :biggrin:
> *


believe it or not danny i thought the same thing because of we as lowriders don't speak up for ourselves then they won't know the hole story what were about. or maybe fox 40 was called out by the cops to catch people doing dumb stuff so that everybody that watches 40 at night can say yeah those lowriders don't know how to act. the veiwers of channel 40 are only seeing the bad stuff not the positive like who in thier right mind is going to take there family out with kids and do this kind of stuff. i look forward in taking my grandson out to miller park and watching the nice rides out there or somebody with switches may hop he gets a kick out of that. so when your ready to roll to fox 40 maybe we can sit down with the producer and have a talk it aint going to hurt to try. i'm down anytime. :thumbsup: and remember if they don't want to listen we can picket the front of there place untill they listen its our freedom of speech. where not going to get anywere if we don't speak to the truth.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7554830
> *believe it or not danny i thought the same thing because of we as lowriders don't speak up for ourselves then they won't know the hole story what were about. or maybe fox 40 was called out by the cops to catch people doing dumb stuff so that everybody that watches 40 at night can say yeah those lowriders don't know how to act. the veiwers of channel 40 are only seeing the bad stuff not the positive like who in thier right mind is going to take there family out with kids and do this kind of stuff. i look forward in taking my grandson out to miller park and watching the nice rides out there or somebody with switches may hop he gets a kick out of that. so when your ready to roll to  fox 40 maybe we can sit down with the producer and have a talk it aint going to hurt to try. i'm down anytime. :thumbsup: and remember if they don't want to listen we can picket the front of there place untill they listen its our freedom of speech. where not going to get anywere if we don't speak to the truth.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 26 2007, 02:48 PM~7554830
> *believe it or not danny i thought the same thing because of we as lowriders don't speak up for ourselves then they won't know the hole story what were about. or maybe fox 40 was called out by the cops to catch people doing dumb stuff so that everybody that watches 40 at night can say yeah those lowriders don't know how to act. the veiwers of channel 40 are only seeing the bad stuff not the positive like who in thier right mind is going to take there family out with kids and do this kind of stuff. i look forward in taking my grandson out to miller park and watching the nice rides out there or somebody with switches may hop he gets a kick out of that. so when your ready to roll to  fox 40 maybe we can sit down with the producer and have a talk it aint going to hurt to try. i'm down anytime. :thumbsup: and remember if they don't want to listen we can picket the front of there place untill they listen its our freedom of speech. where not going to get anywere if we don't speak to the truth.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: X100 i'd be down to go call me up dan u got the #


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 26 2007, 04:46 PM~7555776
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: X100  i'd be down to go call me up dan u got the #
> *


Count me in............ :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

We just need a date and time. I also think some pictures would help so if any one has some pictures of any clubs helping in the community such as church events and school events or car washes let us know.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm in let me no I'll tell my whole club will be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 26 2007, 03:02 PM~7555856
> *We just need a date and time. I also think some pictures would help so if any one has some pictures of any clubs helping in the community such as church events and school events or car washes let us know.
> *


SHIT WE GOT GANG OF PICS OF OUR TOY RUN LAST YEAR WITH ALL THE LOLOS DONATING TO SAC POLICE DEPT,BUT DID YOU SEE FOX 40 DOING A STORY ON THAT,THAT SHOWS HOW THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY COMES TOGETHER FOR FAMILY'S AND KIDS.BUT NA THEY RATHER MAKE US LOOK BAD.IM IN, JUST SAY THE TIME AND DATE,LETS DO THIS.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

If fox 40 doesn't want to listen maybe we could try another news station like 31 or something. But count me in on the movement. The shop I work at happens to work on fox 40's vehicles, maybe I can try to put a word in.


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe (Dec 20, 2005)

policeowned :twak: hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 26 2007, 04:02 PM~7555856
> *We just need a date and time. I also think some pictures would help so if any one has some pictures of any clubs helping in the community such as church events and school events or car washes let us know.
> *


YOU KNOW I GOT PICS ! I'M DOWN.....


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 26 2007, 09:03 AM~7552806
> *I think next time we need to park all our low lows in fox 40 parking lot and have a talk with them. :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya bro......I'm in for sure.....I think that's a great idea, just let me know the date and time :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 26 2007, 03:02 PM~7555856
> *We just need a date and time. I also think some pictures would help so if any one has some pictures of any clubs helping in the community such as church events and school events or car washes let us know.
> *


i have plenty of letters in my book and i'm sure everybodys elses club has some. so when your ready danny lets do it before summer really gets popping. nobody wants to get harassed everytime we try and take our familys to the park. thats how the new generation of kids are going to portray cops in the future thinking everytime they roll thier car wondering if thier going to get stop or not . i don't think theres a law of parking at a park and talking with friends or family. i don't know if you know when padiila the owner of the bail bond in sac was running for mayor he was for the lowriders maybe we can get some advice . or have a meeting with lulac for advice . it aint going to hurt to try.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I say we need to get on it soon uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 27 2007, 07:41 AM~7560164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


When ? I am down. Sat i will be buisy untill 3:30 But i am free all other times.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 27 2007, 01:47 AM~7559412
> *I say we need to get on it soon  uffin:
> *


X1000000 The sooner the better. We need to get the proper image back in the community's eyes.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 27 2007, 01:24 PM~7563245
> *X1000000 The sooner the better. We need to get the proper image back in the community's eyes.
> *



:thumbsup: i agree


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey bro i was talking to marcus allen from channel 31 this morning at scandia and told him our issues he dont work on sundays but he said to talk to the weekend producer to see if they can send somebody to see how we are hassled and how the ones that are doing donuts have nothing to do with familes or car clubs and get a different veiw of us. just chillen watching other cars roll by or just talking with friends thats what were about. not desrtoying property or acting a fool  .


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 27 2007, 06:50 PM~7564598
> *hey bro i was talking to marcus allen  from channel 31  this morning at scandia  and told him our issues he dont work on sundays but he said to talk to the weekend producer to see if they can send somebody to see how we are hassled and how the ones that are doing donuts have nothing to do with familes or car clubs and get a different veiw of us. just chillen watching other cars roll by or just talking with friends thats what were about. not desrtoying property or acting a fool  .
> *


That's a good idea but I think it would be better to get fox 40 to do it since they were the ones that started it. Those "faithful" fox 40 viewers that saw the negative can now see the positive. Just my opinion, though.........


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't see why we can't do both. Give a positive view to the fox 40 viewers and also to the 31 viewers. The more people that know the better.


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 27 2007, 08:25 PM~7565390
> *I don't see why we can't do both. Give a positive view to the fox 40 viewers and also to the 31 viewers. The more people that know the better.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

shit never changes cops try to stop it and the TV news all ways makes it wores. They did the same way back in the day. It`s the youngsters that mis it up for the rest of us shit and its only march. :angry:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 27 2007, 05:50 PM~7564598
> *hey bro i was talking to marcus allen  from channel 31  this morning at scandia  and told him our issues he dont work on sundays but he said to talk to the weekend producer to see if they can send somebody to see how we are hassled and how the ones that are doing donuts have nothing to do with familes or car clubs and get a different veiw of us. just chillen watching other cars roll by or just talking with friends thats what were about. not desrtoying property or acting a fool  .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Mar 27 2007, 07:25 PM~7565390
> *I don't see why we can't do both. Give a positive view to the fox 40 viewers and also to the 31 viewers. The more people that know the better.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 27 2007, 04:50 PM~7564598
> *hey bro i was talking to marcus allen  from channel 31  this morning at scandia  and told him our issues he dont work on sundays but he said to talk to the weekend producer to see if they can send somebody to see how we are hassled and how the ones that are doing donuts have nothing to do with familes or car clubs and get a different veiw of us. just chillen watching other cars roll by or just talking with friends thats what were about. not desrtoying property or acting a fool  .
> *


Lets do this :biggrin:


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

I just got this email at work about those kids that died in that car crash in South Land Park. The parents are going to be holding a carwash at John Cabrillo Preschool on Saturday and Sunday March 31st and April 1st. I think this would be a great opportunity for all of the Sacramento car clubs to unite for a good cause and to show the people of Sacramento how we as lowriders give back to the community and families of Sacramento :thumbsup: Just my 2 cents......let me know what you think


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 28 2007, 02:22 PM~7571214
> *I just got this email at work about those kids that died in that car crash in South Land Park.  The parents are going to be holding a carwash at John Cabrillo Preschool on Saturday and Sunday March 31st and April 1st.  I think this would be a great opportunity for all of the Sacramento car clubs to unite for a good cause and to show the people of Sacramento how we as lowriders give back to the community and families of Sacramento :thumbsup:  Just my 2 cents......let me know what you think
> *


good idea i'll be there. :thumbsup: april 1st would be better because of ceaser chavez march.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

To all Car Clubs,

I just talked with Ali from Lowrider Legacy and he is asking if we can get ALL Lowrider Clubs to come out and support the Cesar Chavez March this Saturday, March 30, 2007 at Southside Park. The more clubs we can get together will be great. We NEED to be in big numbers at the park. Channel 31, Fox 40 will be there. Now you know how channel 40 projected Lowriders last weekend. We need to show them that we are NOT the bad people. We all invest lots of money in our cars and show them off with pride. That is what we need to do this Saturday. Show our pride and Unity. Some cars will be posted up at Cesar Chavez Park and some will be posted at Southside Park. 

If you are interested in participating. Please talk to Ali at House of Auto Detail on Northgate Blvd or call him 203-0334. Please go by to talk to him this Thursday or Friday to let him know if you or your club are going to participate in this cause. He will assign you spots for your Car Clubs and give out posters. 

I can't tell you how important this is to show the Police Dept that we are not what they protray us as. This is not just for one race, it is for ALL races. Let's do this together.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll try to make it but I have do one of the homies daughters baseball parade at the same time but I will be there after I get done :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Mar 28 2007, 09:42 PM~7574527
> *I'll try to make it but I have do one of the homies daughters baseball parade at the same time but I will be there after I get done :thumbsup:
> *


kool remember this organatoin has lawyers and willing to help us with legal issues or anything that has to do with lowriding like they said we scratch thier back and they will do the same. but we must come together and make some meetings they set up.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 28 2007, 03:22 PM~7571214
> *I just got this email at work about those kids that died in that car crash in South Land Park.  The parents are going to be holding a carwash at John Cabrillo Preschool on Saturday and Sunday March 31st and April 1st.  I think this would be a great opportunity for all of the Sacramento car clubs to unite for a good cause and to show the people of Sacramento how we as lowriders give back to the community and families of Sacramento :thumbsup:  Just my 2 cents......let me know what you think
> *


Count me in ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 29 2007, 07:13 PM~7580389
> *Count me in ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: So is the plan for saturday and sunday. Sunday would proably be a better turn out ,because saturday is the cesar chavez march. :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i say we go in mass of lowriders to show support for the kids that passed away so we can get news coverage . we need to show the media just because we are lowirders we have hearts for theses kids. its not what they betrary us. something possitive gots to come out this for us.


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

man i just blew the tranny in the Monte, but i'll see if i can go out and support the cause in my daily still.


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Mar 30 2007, 07:30 AM~7583289
> *:thumbsup: So is the plan for saturday and sunday.  Sunday would proably be  a better turn out ,because saturday is the cesar chavez march. :angel:
> *


Let's meet up on Sunday.......time and place?????


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinSixes_@Mar 30 2007, 08:32 PM~7588237
> *Let's meet up on Sunday.......time and place?????
> *


I'm down let me know


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

If you would like to effect change, then try doing it through political means!
Get every car club, family and friends to registered to vote.(the forms are FREE AT YOUR LOCAL POST OFFICE) Then you can create what is called a BLOCK VOTE. "What is a block vote"? This is when you have an understanding with all the people you registered if needed, THEY WILL ALL VOTE THE SAME WAY! Not only will this get the Low Rider community noticed but, RESPECTED AS WELL.

Its been done in the past with other Low Rider Car Clubs, I dont see why you guys cant do it in the meca of California Politics, our state capitol. 

Just my .02 cents because I dont have a dime.


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Mar 30 2007, 11:29 PM~7589187
> *If you would like to effect change, then try doing it through political means!
> Get every car club, family and friends to registered to vote.(the forms are FREE AT YOUR LOCAL POST OFFICE) Then you can create what is called a BLOCK VOTE. "What is a block vote"? This is when you have an understanding with all the people you registered if needed, THEY WILL ALL VOTE THE SAME WAY! Not only will this get the Low Rider community noticed but, RESPECTED AS WELL.
> 
> ...


Thats cool man I`ve voted at every election since I was 18 Im now 35. If you dont vote nothing changes. We just need more people to vote, good thing you are putting it out. :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

Im going to the car wash to donate money tomorrow,wondering if every ones going to ride at the same time :dunno: and what time would it be


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

1100 at williamland park then we will roll together.on sunday


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Apr 1 2007, 02:31 AM~7594246
> *1100 at williamland park then we will roll together.on sunday
> *


Lo*Lystics will be there!!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

some pics from the carwash/fundraiser today :thumbsup:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

NICE TO C THA COPPER LINCOLN DOIN ITS THANG!


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

just a few pics from the park :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

scroll to right to see all pics,gotta learn to post where they dont do that. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 1 2007, 09:14 PM~7599003
> *just a few pics from the park :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Compadres lookin nice at the park :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

Broderick Baseball opening day


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

I am posting under LOWRIDER GENERAL - PICTURES OF SACRAMENTO LOWRIDERS SUPPORTING THE COMMUNITY. POST ANY YOU MAY HAVE.


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

Miller Park 04/01


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 1 2007, 08:12 PM~7598985
> *NICE TO C THA COPPER LINCOLN DOIN ITS THANG!
> *



yeah i like that copper linc 2 . that guy is real kool and his dog the bounty hunter.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96tahoe_@Apr 1 2007, 09:12 PM~7599389
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why did that truck get towed?


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

From what I heard.......

The driver didn't have a license and by the pics was actin a fool....not a good combo 

Thats smoke in the one pic was from that same truck doing some burnouts


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Channel 3 did me a liitle dirty, we were at the carwash for the people that died,and whene it was over channel 3 asked to do an enterview, so I told them on camera that the Lowrider community always tries to support the people that are in need and that were not bad people we are trying to do good for the community but the news always shows us as bad people causing problems whene it ain't us,well anyways they showed it at the 5:00 news an just cut mostly the whole thing off and at the 11:00 news they didn't show me at all ,well so much for trying to do good :angry: But we did help out the needy family all the Sacramento clubs thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

DAMN NEWS MEDIA


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 1 2007, 10:24 PM~7599457
> *yeah i like that copper linc 2 . that guy is real kool and his dog the bounty hunter.
> *


YUP 4RUM OUR FAMILY TO ANOTHER..


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

showtime -------- scott call me about those parts thanks.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 1 2007, 10:35 PM~7599819
> *Channel 3 did me a liitle dirty, we were at the carwash for the people that died,and whene it was over channel 3 asked to do an enterview, so I told them on camera that the Lowrider community always tries to support  the people that are in need and that were not bad people we are trying to do good for the community but the news always shows us as bad people causing problems whene it ain't us,well anyways they showed it at the 5:00 news an just cut mostly the whole thing off  and at the 11:00 news they didn't show me at all ,well so much for trying to do good :angry: But we did help out the needy family all the Sacramento clubs thanks for the support :thumbsup:
> *



it never changes bro .that why we need to get in touch with lulac they have the lawyers i hope ali calls me today so we can set a time to write down a summary of whats going down . hopefully we will get some respect one day.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well here's more pics


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Our club Hopper coming to a town near you


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Apr 1 2007, 10:09 PM~7598956
> *some pics from the carwash/fundraiser today :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


WHOS THE DUDE WITH THE BURGENDY/PURPLE MONTE CARLO?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 2 2007, 06:47 AM~7600522
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cars look real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 1 2007, 10:35 PM~7599819
> *Channel 3 did me a liitle dirty, we were at the carwash for the people that died,and whene it was over channel 3 asked to do an enterview, so I told them on camera that the Lowrider community always tries to support  the people that are in need and that were not bad people we are trying to do good for the community but the news always shows us as bad people causing problems whene it ain't us,well anyways they showed it at the 5:00 news an just cut mostly the whole thing off  and at the 11:00 news they didn't show me at all ,well so much for trying to do good :angry: But we did help out the needy family all the Sacramento clubs thanks for the support :thumbsup:
> *


thats bullshit but thanks for trying :thumbsup:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:twak: :thumbsdown: thats just the way they treat us we just have to keep trying to get it across to them


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice Pics Thanks!


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: NIce Pics :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7599819
> *Channel 3 did me a liitle dirty, we were at the carwash for the people that died,and whene it was over channel 3 asked to do an enterview, so I told them on camera that the Lowrider community always tries to support  the people that are in need and that were not bad people we are trying to do good for the community but the news always shows us as bad people causing problems whene it ain't us,well anyways they showed it at the 5:00 news an just cut mostly the whole thing off  and at the 11:00 news they didn't show me at all ,well so much for trying to do good :angry: But we did help out the needy family all the Sacramento clubs thanks for the support :thumbsup:
> *


you know the local lowriders are always down to help someone in need. Even if we aren't given are recognition, that won't stop us.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 2 2007, 08:55 PM~7606747
> *you know the local lowriders are always down to help someone in need. Even if we aren't given are recognition, that won't stop us.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## H.VETT (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 2 2007, 06:54 AM~7600549
> *WHOS THE DUDE WITH THE BURGENDY/PURPLE MONTE CARLO?
> *


nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H.VETT_@Apr 3 2007, 07:56 PM~7612832
> *nice pics :biggrin:
> *


SUP THERE HECTOR  
HAVENT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE...DONDE TE ESCONDES MI AMIGO :biggrin:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 1 2007, 11:35 PM~7599819
> *Channel 3 did me a liitle dirty, we were at the carwash for the people that died,and whene it was over channel 3 asked to do an enterview, so I told them on camera that the Lowrider community always tries to support  the people that are in need and that were not bad people we are trying to do good for the community but the news always shows us as bad people causing problems whene it ain't us,well anyways they showed it at the 5:00 news an just cut mostly the whole thing off  and at the 11:00 news they didn't show me at all ,well so much for trying to do good :angry: But we did help out the needy family all the Sacramento clubs thanks for the support :thumbsup:
> *


  hey bro'... i understand where your coming from. even if the people of sacramento doesn't see the POSITIVE things that us lowriders do in the community, the only person who is really watching is GOD. give thanks and praise - good things come to you bradah!!! keep up the good work fellas - big shout out to the whole "LOLISTICS" C.C. one love......RASTA "ISLANDERS" C.C.


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 5 2007, 01:20 PM~7625547
> * hey bro'... i understand where your coming from. even if the people of sacramento doesn't see the POSITIVE things that us lowriders do in the community, the only person who is really watching is GOD. give thanks and praise - good things come to you bradah!!! keep up the good work fellas - big shout out to the whole "LOLISTICS" C.C.  one love......RASTA "ISLANDERS" C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanyou homie I really appreciate that and a Big shot out to ISLANDERS.CC too


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WHATS GOIN DOWN 4 EASTER SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .L1L CR1M1N4L::_@Apr 5 2007, 04:44 PM~7626362
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN 4 EASTER SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: Anybody cruisin miller park and broadway


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

we should do it Saturday night in stead of sunday (cause i'ma be out of town and don't want to miss it)


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Apr 6 2007, 09:31 AM~7630598
> *we should do it Saturday night in stead of sunday (cause i'ma be out of town and don't want to miss it)
> *


Saturday would be cool.............dang...it's UFC night.......... :biggrin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 6 2007, 08:39 AM~7631068
> *Saturday would be cool.............dang...it's UFC night.......... :biggrin:
> *



its call record it son. :biggrin: lets do it saturday let me know


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 6 2007, 10:34 AM~7631384
> *its call record it son. :biggrin: lets do it saturday let me know
> *


I'LL BE WATCHING THAT SHIT LIVE! :0 :0 :0 :0 SON.......


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Both days sound cool to me.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

always down to ride :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

So whos gonna be out there tonight?


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@Apr 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7641038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 10:25 AM~7649786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got a location?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The flyer says 44th street. looks like it might be a cool show.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 9 2007, 12:58 PM~7650810
> *Got a location?
> *


FRUITRIDGE ELEMENTARY
4625 44TH ST.
SAC,CA 95820


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2007, 06:18 PM~7653170
> *FRUITRIDGE ELEMENTARY
> 4625 44TH ST.
> SAC,CA 95820
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Anybody hittin up shows this weekend


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS will be at Cal expo now


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 20 2007, 10:04 PM~7740258
> *LO*LYSTICS will be at Cal expo now
> *


Congrats on the trophies :thumbsup:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 24 2007, 06:43 PM~7766470
> *Congrats on the trophies :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you we appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2007, 04:22 PM~7772853
> *I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!
> *


Who's BBQ? This Sunday?


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 25 2007, 04:22 PM~7772853
> *I HEARD THERE WAS A BAR B QUE AT WILLIAM LAND SUNDAY 11:00 - 3:00 PM ON THE ONE WAY.... NEW CLUB IN SACTOWN!
> *


What's the new club?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 27 2007, 11:15 PM~7789936
> *What's the new club?
> *


I think it's called *Just Rolling*


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 28 2007, 08:01 AM~7791059
> *I think it's called Just Rolling
> *


Think your right just found out today. Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

:angry: Man there were hella cops on broadway tonight. That was messed up, and didn't take long for them to shut down florin and franklin. I think it's time to find a new cruise spot for a while. Any sugestions? maybe northgate.


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes northgate is better. Those flaslight cops on florin suck???????? :angry:


----------



## 68ss (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@May 7 2007, 07:32 AM~7849617
> *Yes northgate is  better. Those flaslight cops on florin suck???????? :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WUZ CRACKIN DANNY WE JUST MISSED YOU LAST NIGHT WHEN WE WERE PULLING OUT I SAW YOU PULLIN IN..I WAS BUSTIN UP LIAST WHEN THOSE SUCERITY COPS WERE TRYIN TO GET EVERY ONE OUT OF THIER NOBODY WAS MOVIN....WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND CHOOSE ANOTHER SPOT BUT KEEP IT OFF OF THIS SITE.


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 7 2007, 09:49 AM~7850182
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WUZ CRACKIN DANNY WE JUST MISSED YOU LAST NIGHT WHEN WE WERE PULLING OUT I SAW YOU PULLIN IN..I WAS BUSTIN UP LIAST WHEN THOSE SUCERITY COPS WERE TRYIN TO GET EVERY ONE OUT OF THIER NOBODY WAS MOVIN....WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND CHOOSE ANOTHER SPOT BUT KEEP IT OFF OF THIS SITE.
> *


should try to get a meeting of the surrounding car clubs and get some grub and choose a new spot. or throw a fat azz bbq @ one of the parks. all together.


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOUNDS GOOD WHAT ABOUT GIBBSON RANCH IN ELVERTA? MIGHT HAVE TO PAY TO GET IN BUT SHOULDNT HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE COPS.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68ss_@May 7 2007, 09:49 AM~7850182
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WUZ CRACKIN DANNY WE JUST MISSED YOU LAST NIGHT WHEN WE WERE PULLING OUT I SAW YOU PULLIN IN..I WAS BUSTIN UP LIAST WHEN THOSE SUCERITY COPS WERE TRYIN TO GET EVERY ONE OUT OF THIER NOBODY WAS MOVIN....WE ALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER AND CHOOSE ANOTHER SPOT BUT KEEP IT OFF OF THIS SITE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

Weekend is comin up


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Mar 23 2007, 01:38 PM~7536475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


daaaamnnn, thats hardcore!!!!! carnitas?!?!! 

i was out there this past sunday, got there kinda late but there were hella cars out and lots more people.. i'll be out soon in the 66...


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 9 2007, 07:07 PM~7870677
> *daaaamnnn, thats hardcore!!!!! carnitas?!?!!
> 
> i was out there this past sunday, got there kinda late but there were hella cars out and lots more people..  i'll be out soon in the 66...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

anyone cruise today, was it crackin


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

After the Socios Show


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2007, 08:45 AM~8044844
> *FUCK THE POLICE!
> *


Dats been my motto since 1990......


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2007, 08:45 AM~8044844
> *FUCK THE POLICE!
> *



Actually since 86'...... :thumbsdown:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Don't forget our show!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2007, 05:44 PM~8048357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 5 2007, 05:44 PM~8048357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keepin it on the calendar


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

like i said before the pastor at power inn and florin said were welcome to hop or just kick it on his property its a big spot. it was victory outreach before. just throwing it out there.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 11 2007, 10:17 PM~8087363
> *like i said before the pastor at power inn and florin said were welcome to hop or just kick it on his property its a big spot. it was victory outreach before. just throwing it out there.
> *


  right on


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 11 2007, 10:17 PM~8087363
> *like i said before the pastor at power inn and florin said were welcome to hop or just kick it on his property its a big spot. it was victory outreach before. just throwing it out there.
> *



Sonds good.....


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

sup dozierman, where your pics from the devotion's show? got them ready yet?


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

anybody riding this sunday, Father's Day


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

nah not me--i need to rest


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Jun 12 2007, 09:19 PM~8093972
> *sup dozierman, where your pics from the devotion's show? got them ready yet?
> *



Forgot to post them. I'll hook dat up soon.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Jun 15 2007, 09:36 AM~8110509
> *Forgot to post them. I'll hook dat up soon.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: right on


----------

